# Why i'm boycotting corsair (iCue 4.x)



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2021)

Update: See this post for a working third party alternative software to older corsair products
Why i'm boycotting corsair (iCue 4.x) | Page 8


Update (April 1st, 2022)
Not an april fools, they actually added more products back in, in 4.22!






In my opinion it's time to boycott corsair

They've gone an updated iCue from version 3 to version 4, and V4 is required for all new products going forward, which is fine except for two things

1. V4 ditches support for a lot of their older products, they just dont work.
2. V4 uninstalls V3, you cannot run both at once
3. V4 updates firmware on devices, making those devices no longer work with V3.


So if you guy a new corsair product, you have no choice: you need to throw out your old corsair products and buy new supported ones - corsairs official stance on this is that these products are EOL and should no longer have software or driver support.


edit: list of abandoned products
Here is the list of products that will no longer be supported in iCUE 4:

K66 Mechanical Keyboard


Sabre RGB (2016 version)


Sabre RGB Optical ((2015 version)


Sabre RGB Laser (2015 version)


KATAR (2015 version)


VOID USB (2015 version)


VOID WIRELESS (2015 version)


VOID SURROUND (2015 version)


Scimitar (2015 version)


H80i GT Hydro Series Cooler


H100i GTX Hydro Series Cooler


H110i GTX Hydro Series Cooler


H80i V2 Hydro Series Cooler


H100i V2 Hydro Series Cooler


H115i Hydro Series Cooler


H110i GT Hydro Series Cooler


H110i Hydro Series Cooler


----------



## oobymach (Mar 22, 2021)

Their keyboards are great but the drivers got all bloated after rgb became a thing. I disable most of their services manually, after installing the keyboard I only let icue run not any of the other processes cobblefucked onto the driver.

Just go into the folder they launch from by right clicking in task manager and open file location, rename the exe to exenope or literally anything added after exe and it'll prevent them from running.





I'm using the v3 software with a k57 and a k70 rgb with custom rgb profiles on both. Lame if v4 doesn't support them. Also lame if you're forced to choose.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 22, 2021)

Ending up with Corsair RGB RAM my mobo couldn’t control I was terrified having to install iCue. I was SO relieved when I set my colour it “stuck” and I could immediately uninstall it and have never had to use it again.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Ending up with Corsair RGB RAM my mobo couldn’t control I was terrified having to install iCue. I was SO relieved when I set my colour it “stuck” and I could immediately uninstall it and have never had to use it again.


i've done that as well, some corsair hardware has 'hardware lighting' which is remembered even when the software is disabled or uninstalled

I'm so thoroughly disgusted by this forced disposal of hardware, they cant keep the software name the same and just disable a bunch of working hardware


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 22, 2021)

@Mussels - Is there a list of products no longer supported in iCUE V4?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> i've done that as well, some corsair hardware has 'hardware lighting' which is remembered even when the software is disabled or uninstalled
> 
> I'm so thoroughly disgusted by this forced disposal of hardware, they cant keep the software name the same and just disable a bunch of working hardware


Yeah I mean I’ve pretty much used Corsair RAM for a decade but iCue horror stories and this being my first build with RGB I didn’t know what to expect except trouble.
Edit my previous ASUS board basically forced me to use AISuite(garbage) I thought I was going have to go through that again.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> @Mussels - Is there a list of products no longer supported in iCUE V4?


no, which makes it worse. So far i officially know of most of the older corsair headsets

Void wireless: no support
Void PRO wireles: supported

they now have dozens of models that all look very similar but have slightly different names... people just see a void wireless headset, they dont go looking for a P/N code in the headset band


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 23, 2021)

Don't know about the iCue, but their entry level PSUs are terrible, and RMA (non-US) is a nightmare.

Stick with the old version if possible. Block connection with a firewall.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> no, which makes it worse. So far i officially know of most of the older corsair headsets
> 
> Void wireless: no support
> Void PRO wireles: supported
> ...



I can already see people doing this very same thing (boycotting Corsair) after updating to iCUE v4 and POOF! - byebye product support 

Just to be safe, I'm not going to update. I don't know if my Commander PRO and H100i RGB PRO XT would be considered "old" and thus become unsupported by v4 so I'm not going to take the risk.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 23, 2021)

the fact that 3 of their 120mm fans sell for $130 is enough for me to not buy

i saw this on newegg & other retailers a year or so ago, & swore it mustve been a mistake....nope, i was wrong. theyre charging $40+ per Fan!
Nah, i dont need go fast stickers, or RGBullshit. whats next, a pink shag computer case? Anime stickers? i leave that BS to 9 year olds.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> In my opinion it's time to boycott corsair
> 
> They've gone an updated iCue from version 3 to version 4, and V4 is required for all new products going forward, which is fine except for two things
> 
> ...


Honestly Some of there shit won't last past it's eol anyway , I have seen two nodes a node pro and a commander off because they just stopped working, obviously no reason.
I have been rethinking my Corsair love recently they got doe off me, no more until this shitstorm of support improves drastically.

So glad my keyboard and mouse are roccat I'm way too invested in Corsair.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 23, 2021)

All this shit sounds like illogitech .. and all my mice are acting up.

Also corsair doesn't like disabled ppl either so ..


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 23, 2021)

Products becoming EOL is the natural order of things, so not offering software support for them isn't that crazy. At a certain point, I would imaging keeping a full device library, and the specific information to control all the various LEDs and what ever else that might be controllable, leads to massive installs. Do you really want to have a program to control your ram that is a 2GB download and 8GB install, when all the information you need is sub 500MB?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

dark2099 said:


> Products becoming EOL is the natural order of things, so not offering software support for them isn't that crazy. At a certain point, I would imaging keeping a full device library, and the specific information to control all the various LEDs and what ever else that might be controllable, leads to massive installs. Do you really want to have a program to control your ram that is a 2GB download and 8GB install, when all the information you need is sub 500MB?


missed the point here: it's not about them ending support for an older product, it's about them preventing you using it's existing software if you buy a newer product from them
icue is so bloated the installer is an openGL 3D program with youtube videos in it.

As an example logitech moved over to G hub - its got a shit reputation but they had SEPERATE programs so the old hardware continued to work just fine on the old software


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> As an example logitech moved over to G hub - its got a shit reputation but they had SEPERATE programs so the old hardware continued to work just fine on the old software


Yep still using LGS with my G19s and G502


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> They've gone an updated iCue from version 3 to version 4


Are you talking about the software?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2021)

Also, while I am not against the way it all went down (iCUE needed a lot of shit fixed in the older gens), but iCUE 4 is also W10 only 

While they may be pissing many off, I feel iCUE 4 is a better version with more up front options. More intuitive.
I do not know if I will have every-other upgrade issues like I did with earlier iCUE, I am hoping that but may change since one little bit of software is no longer controlling a shit ton of products.

In a round about way, I could be much of the reason this happened. All of the gear I was reviewing as of late had software issues, and I was always in with reps trying to sort it out. I can no longer say that.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 23, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Ending up with Corsair RGB RAM my mobo couldn’t control I was terrified having to install iCue. I was SO relieved when I set my colour it “stuck” and I could immediately uninstall it and have never had to use it again.


My keyboards color stick similarly but custom key profiles don't. I need the software running for remaps and such to work, but for regular keyboard keys you don't need any of their software running for it to work normally.

If you close it from task manager your profile should stick and then you can prevent it running on startup in the startup tab and if you really want to stop it, open windows services (type services in the windows search bar) and look for corsair and disable their services.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> missed the point here: it's not about them ending support for an older product, it's about them preventing you using it's existing software if you buy a newer product from them
> icue is so bloated the installer is an openGL 3D program with youtube videos in it.
> 
> As an example logitech moved over to G hub - its got a shit reputation but they had SEPERATE programs so the old hardware continued to work just fine on the old software


I didn't miss the point, that was covered in the whole giant download and install, same theory works backwards as it does forward. Plus how many software developers continue development on old software, not many. Yes they offer support for it, but don't introduce new features or support new products.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> @Mussels - Is there a list of products no longer supported in iCUE V4?


Here is the list: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/blog/icue4


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Here is the list: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/blog/icue4



Thanks for that! Both of my Corsair products are listed as compatible so...I guess I'll update


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Thanks for that! Both of my Corsair products are listed as compatible so...I guess I'll update


My Case and the Commander Pro are listed as compatible tooTbh, i will stick with the old version for awhile


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 23, 2021)

Going back in black for my next system anyhow with just a subtle highlight here and there...can't totally get away from RGB if you wanted to.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> As an example logitech moved over to G hub - its got a shit reputation but they had SEPERATE programs so the old hardware continued to work just fine on the old software


I wonder if it's because of that bug, in GHub or LGS, where the update routine, caused the Logitech software to delete itself and silently fail to install the update.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

metalfiber said:


> can't totally get away from RGB if you wanted to.


You can if you don't own a Tempered glass Case.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 23, 2021)

oobymach said:


> My keyboards color stick similarly but custom key profiles don't. I need the software running for remaps and such to work, but for regular keyboard keys you don't need any of their software running for it to work normally.
> 
> If you close it from task manager your profile should stick and then you can prevent it running on startup in the startup tab and if you really want to stop it, open windows services (type services in the windows search bar) and look for corsair and disable their services.


I mean I just wanted to set my RAM static Blue like the rest of my colour scheme. Thankfully I just had to do it once and uninstall it. You having to do all that stuff was exa what I was worried I’d have to do to  I have to keep my MoBo RGB software installed because every BIOS update resets the colour but it’s just a standalone prog I just have to run once, save a BIOS profile which saves my choice.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Are you talking about the software?


Yes? iCue is corsairs software

We need the list of REMOVED hardware... and what happens when icue 5 rolls around and all our current stuff gets discontinued?

I think some people are missing the point that you're screwed if you own old and new hardware, and the definition of old is up in the air to be changed on a whim by corsair apparently
This is no new program with a new name, its a software update to the same program that just suddenly gave the middle finger to a bunch of their customers


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yes? iCue is corsairs software
> 
> We need the list of REMOVED hardware... and what happens when icue 5 rolls around and all our current stuff gets discontinued?
> 
> ...



If you recall though, corsair had a time when they had to allow multiple software suites for all devices. That was also a shit show in itself.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> If you recall though, corsair had a time when they had to allow multiple software suites for all devices. That was also a shit show in itself.


yep, i remember those days. It had issues like the LGS to  G hub transition but at no point did logitech tell me i couldnt use my hardware at all


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> yep, i remember those days. It had issues like the LGS to  G hub transition but at no point did logitech tell me i couldnt use my hardware at all



I agree the cutoff sucks, but how old is the gear (from release date)  you have that is no longer supported?

I would guess two years or more.

I mean I get it, and if they still sell it, ICUE should support it, but dark2099 is on the right path with his argument.

@Mussels scroll down a bit for discontinued devices... https://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=204855


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 23, 2021)

@Mussels, if you're dealing with the situation of needing to use both version 3 and version 4 due to hardware you have, I did misunderstand that. And ultimately, yes, how Corsair is handling products becoming EOL is frustrating. I am curious too, with the whole Capellix line thingy, I'm guessing the change might be part of a rebrand and remarketing. I think the fact that at a certain point all these companies can't play nice enough to have a universal LED control system makes for one hell of a shit show.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2021)

Not to say I was stalking, but a guy on Facebook replying to Mussels has it right..... Corsair made another Apple move. They are almost a cult, and the only way to make more money is to have current customers buy new toys.

I do not condone it, but as a public company now, there are many more demanding a cut of the profits, so you have to engineer ways to make that happen.

They are playing the odds here, if your case, cooler, ram, fans, mouse, keyboard, and headset are all corsair, many will step up and buy new not to deal with other software.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 23, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> Not to say I was stalking, but a guy on Facebook replying to Mussels has it right..... Corsair made another Apple move. They are almost a cult, and the only way to make more money is to have current customers buy new toys.
> 
> I do not condone it, but as a public company now, there are many more demanding a cut of the profits, so you have to engineer ways to make that happen.


The ironic part in all of that is that we all claim we have choice over buying their products, but then like sheep to a shepherd, always go buy the new of something every year.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This is no new program with a new name, its a software update to the same program that just suddenly gave the middle finger to a bunch of their customers


They should rename it Far Cue with a $ sign and a laughing emote.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

Now where's that guy who kept prasising iCue?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> Not to say I was stalking, but a guy on Facebook replying to Mussels has it right..... Corsair made another Apple move. They are almost a cult, and the only way to make more money is to have current customers buy new toys.
> 
> I do not condone it, but as a public company now, there are many more demanding a cut of the profits, so you have to engineer ways to make that happen.
> 
> They are playing the odds here, if your case, cooler, ram, fans, mouse, keyboard, and headset are all corsair, many will step up and buy new not to deal with other software.


the joys of adding some of the lifers here onto FB

i'm going off to play starcraft, as this has genuinely pissed me off. If i wish to keep my headphones, i cannot buy new corsair products and that is a DUMB move they've made


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 23, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Their hardware is great


In their first couple years of producing hardware, I would agree. Typically, if the name Corsair was on the PSU or RAM, you knew it was quality stuff. But then they switched OEMs, used cheaper designs and parts in their lower tier models and tried to live off their name. That never works (for very long). 

They also started cutting corners in their quality control. I used to like Corsair cases, for example. In the beginning, they had good design and construction. But then we started seeing inconsistencies in build quality. I have seen more than one case that was not "true". That is, it did not have exactly 90° bends in the sheet metal. This resulted in only 3 of the 4 feet sitting firmly on the floor allowing the case to wobble. This can result in uneven pressures, and cause the motherboard to not sit flat on all the stand-offs, which, in turn, can cause undue stress at the motherboard mounting points. Not good.

The case bends not being "true" also meant the side panels were difficult to align and install properly. Note the shipping boxes these cases came in were in perfect condition suggesting they were not dropped, crushed or otherwise mishandled during transport.

We have also seen rough edges on the cut sheet metal where they should have been "finished". Typically these edges are rolled or ground down and smooth. But on these Corsairs, the edges were sharp and jagged and actually resulted in bloody knuckles.  Not fun. Other Corsairs of the same model were fine - so again suggesting inconsistent quality control. 

In all fairness, that was a couple years ago so things might have changed. But with a visible scar on at least one of my knuckles, I'm in no hurry to find out.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yes? iCue is corsairs software


I asked because i didn't get any notification about a new version, so i thought maybe Corsair Launched/released a new product named iCUE V4


----------



## fma67 (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a glass window and I get rid by RGB due ICue nightmare


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

fma67 said:


> I have a glass window and I get rid by RGB due ICue nightmare


What isn't compatible?


----------



## fma67 (Mar 23, 2021)

Loosing RAM color absolutely randomly; after reboot it come back to initial setup.
To be very honest, Im not the most patient person in the universe, so, I quit )


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 23, 2021)

to all those folks ive talked to about said company with "i told ya so".


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 23, 2021)

fma67 said:


> Loosing RAM color absolutely randomly; after reboot it come back to initial setup.
> To be very honest, Im not the most patient person in the universe, so, I quit )


See that was my hugest fear when my boards software wouldn't control them(despite the earlier version software clearly ID'd them, current version now doesn't even see them) I have read all the horror stories about iCue and was wary having to even install it. But touch wood I have only ever had to use it once, colour set, and uninstalled. Multple BIOS updates that always reset my boards colour but my RAM has stayed set and hopefully will remain that way...


----------



## R00kie (Mar 23, 2021)

I've got a K83 keyboard for me media PC in the living room, running iCue on it is a pointless exercise, it supports it obviously, but the fact that it breaks the double tap and scrolling on the touch pad, kills the battery for no reason, and breaks dead zones on the analog stick, makes me not want to install it ever again.

Funny thing is, the default profile thats stored on the keyboard is actually a lot better than what iCue shoves in on it.


----------



## jeremyshaw (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> missed the point here: it's not about them ending support for an older product, it's about them preventing you using it's existing software if you buy a newer product from them
> icue is so bloated the installer is an openGL 3D program with youtube videos in it.
> 
> As an example logitech moved over to G hub - its got a shit reputation but they had SEPERATE programs so the old hardware continued to work just fine on the old software


More than just separate software for old hardware - they have separate, standalone, portable software for many functions on their NEW hardware, too. Logitech Onboard Memory Manager. I set the RGB LEDs, DPI, and hotkeys (including reprogramming one of the 8+ buttons on the mouse to act as the KB's "t" key for PTT/chat), all without installing any software, and without having to keep any junk running in the background. 

All of the data is saved onto the mouse's onboard microcontroller (with its own built in flash), and I have never needed to touch the program since. Settings are the same and preserved when I used it on other computers, other OSes, and even things that are barely considered computers.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 23, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> In their first couple years of producing hardware, I would agree. Typically, if the name Corsair was on the PSU or RAM, you knew it was quality stuff. But then they switched OEMs, used cheaper designs and parts in their lower tier models and tried to live off their name. That never works (for very long).
> 
> They also started cutting corners in their quality control. I used to like Corsair cases, for example. In the beginning, they had good design and construction. But then we started seeing inconsistencies in build quality. I have seen more than one case that was not "true". That is, it did not have exactly 90° bends in the sheet metal. This resulted in only 3 of the 4 feet sitting firmly on the floor allowing the case to wobble. This can result in uneven pressures, and cause the motherboard to not sit flat on all the stand-offs, which, in turn, can cause undue stress at the motherboard mounting points. Not good.
> 
> ...


I should have specified, their keyboards are great (I edited the post). I agree with you on the other stuff. I'm picky about my hardware, I like what I like and their keyboards have been great performers for me.

I like logitech mice for the same reason, multiple drops on the floor and still going strong, and some of the lowest wireless latencies you can get (the new logitech unifying receiver is easily twice as fast as the previous gen).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I asked because i didn't get any notification about a new version, so i thought maybe Corsair Launched/released a new product named iCUE V4


they did, as an update to V3 - hence the drama


I wasnt aware of logitech OMM, installed and Ghub is gone (i dont have logitech RGB devices, it was set and forget with my mice)


----------



## A Computer Guy (Mar 23, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> Also, while I am not against the way it all went down (iCUE needed a lot of shit fixed in the older gens), but iCUE 4 is also W10 only


Humm wonder if they dropped QT and will finally run a native 64-bit service, hopefully fix their timer resolution problem too.



Caring1 said:


> They should rename it Far Cue with a $ sign and a laughing emote.


Just in, iCue rebranded as iCry.  Will now break your heart and your wallet one year after purchase.  



Bill_Bright said:


> .... I used to like Corsair cases, for example. In the beginning, they had good design and construction....


I almost got a Corsair case.  It was a tossup and I ended up getting the 011D for a lower price instead.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 24, 2021)

New features of iCUE 4
					

iCUE 4 not only gives iCUE a new look, but it also has new features to improve your experience.   Scenes for syncing lighting color and animation In iCUE 4, scenes have replaced the instant lightin...




					help.corsair.com
				












						iCUE 4 compatibility list
					

Want to know if your Corsair device is compatible with iCUE 4? We have a list you can use.  HID gaming peripherals compatible with iCUE 4 DIY PC components compatible with iCUE 4 Devices incompatib...




					help.corsair.com


----------



## FireFox (Mar 24, 2021)

*Corsair: *Upgrade to our latest improved iCue 4 V software with a new look for a better experience.
*Me*: No thanks, will keep the old Version.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 24, 2021)

3.x and 4.x are different kinds of software.

my brand new h150i Pro XT (the latest AIO the make) is not supported in 4.X

and why the hell do you guys use iCue at all?

Install the software, make a profile (like Pump and Fan Speed) save it to the AIO and uninstall this crap.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 24, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> 3.x and 4.x are different kinds of software.
> 
> my brand new h150i Pro XT (the latest AIO the make) is not supported in 4.X
> 
> ...


Because, you know, it's the only way my headset works...


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 24, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Because, you know, it's the only way my headset works...


okay. that's new to me. i only have keyboards, mice and AIOs from Corsair. (and RAM)

that's not cool...


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> my brand new h150i Pro XT (the latest AIO the make) is not supported in 4.X



Did you actually try?
I find it odd that the RGB model is fully supported in their list, but w/o RGB you have to piss off?

Honestly interested. As a reviewer, I would like to know. 

PRO XT Series Coolers: H100i RGB PRO XT, H115i RGB PRO XT, H150i RGB PRO XT, H60i RGB PRO XT


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 24, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> okay. that's new to me. i only have keyboards, mice and AIOs from Corsair. (and RAM)
> 
> that's not cool...


Well, the driver is part of iCue so...


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2021)

Just another reason not to like RGB. You need bloaty software to control it, and God help you if you have an MSI motherboard, Gigabyte graphics card, Corsair ram, Thermaltake fans, and so on... I'm not a fan of bloaty software to control simple things. Hell, I don't even like running Afterburner all the time to control my graphics cards, but I have no choice. I used to mod my own vBIOS with NiBiTor. The most recent card I had that I could do this with was the 660Ti. Now we're locked out of BIOS modding, at least with Nvidia cards, since Pascal.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 24, 2021)

hat said:


> Just another reason not to like RGB. You need bloaty software to control it, and God help you if you have an MSI motherboard, Gigabyte graphics card, Corsair ram, Thermaltake fans, and so on... I'm not a fan of bloaty software to control simple things. Hell, I don't even like running Afterburner all the time to control my graphics cards, but I have no choice. I used to mod my own vBIOS with NiBiTor. The most recent card I had that I could do this with was the 660Ti. Now we're locked out of BIOS modding, at least with Nvidia cards, since Pascal.


Agreed. I apply all my RGB then uninstall any unnecessary RGB software. Not uninstalling Armoury Crate as I need it for firmware updates and to change static lighting once in a while. But everything else is gone.

If only RGB was standardized.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't like RGB because it does nothing for performance, consumes some energy, generates some heat and does nothing for performance (worth repeating). What's happening on my monitors is what's important to me. I expect my cases to sit quietly and discreetly off to the side and not draw distracting attention towards them. 

I mean, yes, they are pretty but after the first 5 minutes, meh.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 24, 2021)

I like it, but minimal. Not overblown. And static light. RGB on case fans is a sin.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 24, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, the driver is part of iCue so...


yeah i understand.. that's absolute shit from corsair.

i am glad that i got rid of most of my stuff from them (after a leaking h150i pro xt)
i only have a mouse and a broken K95 left.


----------



## milewski1015 (Mar 24, 2021)

Just further confirms my desire to not buy any Corsair products in the future. My Vengeance LPX kit is fine, but I don't need low profile memory, and wouldn't have purchased it if it wasn't such a good deal at the time (2x8 DDR4-3000 C15 *on sale(!) *for 124 USD back during the 2017/2018 crypto boom). My original kit started throwing memtest errors, and Corsair support was cool enough to approve an advanced RMA so I didn't end up without a system for a few days. That said, I get the impression they're trying way too hard to appeal to "GaMeRs" with the products they're releasing (Exhibit A) and given that their QC and/or design isn't anything special, I'm not going to go out of my way to give them my money.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm glad my RM750x didn't fit so I could get a Seasonic PX-750 instead


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 24, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't like RGB because it does nothing for performance, consumes some energy, generates some heat and does nothing for performance (worth repeating). What's happening on my monitors is what's important to me. I expect my cases to sit quietly and discreetly off to the side and not draw distracting attention towards them.
> 
> I mean, yes, they are pretty but after the first 5 minutes, meh.


Still rocking no RGB in 2021 here.  What's there not to like? Cable clutter, more points/chances of electrical fires, buggy software, bloatware, malware, ...


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 24, 2021)

To me RGB is like having a baseball card in the spokes of a wheel on your bicycle when you were a kid. I find it totally useless. If it doesn't add performance it's a complete waste of time.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 24, 2021)

What do you all mean RGB adds no performance? It gave me 50 more watts per second.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 24, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> To me RGB is like having a baseball card in the spokes of a wheel on your bicycle when you were a kid.


That would be a total waste and destruction of perfectly good baseball cards. A bunch of playing cards flapping in the spokes, on the other hand, was cool!


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 24, 2021)

I stopped buying corsair a couple years back.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 24, 2021)

I've never had any issues with their RAM so if the price is right, I won't hesitate to buy some. Otherwise, I'll stick with EVGA or Seasonic PSUs. And for the last few years, we've gone with FD cases exclusively.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 24, 2021)

I have 2 sets of Lian Li's UNI SL120s fans just sitting here waiting for me to swap out all my corsair RGB fans for them. Only thing id have left that is Corsair is my RAM. Which will also probably be dumped later.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 24, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> I've never had any issues with their RAM so if the price is right, I won't hesitate to buy some. Otherwise, I'll stick with EVGA or Seasonic PSUs. And for the last few years, we've gone with FD cases exclusively.


This is my first Seasonic PSU and it has made such an impression of me that I'll probably not buy anything else. It just works for my situation. FD ION+ was great, but it sounded like it wanted to die every second.

RMx straight up didn't fit/was a pain to route.

Nothing Corsair in my build, prolly gonna stay that way.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 24, 2021)

Alexa said:


> prolly gonna stay that way.


When dealing with big companies and corporations that manufacturer a wide variety of products, I have never boycotted the entire company because I was disappointed by one of their products. I have boycotted an entire company, however, if company policies pi$$ed me off.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 24, 2021)

Eh, I just meant nothing in their product stack really attracts me, not a full on boycott. Especially not their PSUs after the g r e a t e x p e r i e n c e s I had with them, and that Vengeance LPX RAM. The CX 650 was alright though.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2021)

The icue 4.x thread on the corsair forums has some great news

1. a bunch of older AIO watercoolers are discontinued as well (this locks them to the default speed profile)
2. You cant run the old corsair LINK with 4.x either, so even MORE devices that worked with 3.x have ceased working
3. It's still not compatible with HWinfo and requires you to disable sensors, if you have a commander pro



GerKNG said:


> 3.x and 4.x are different kinds of software.
> 
> my brand new h150i Pro XT (the latest AIO the make) is not supported in 4.X
> 
> ...


because 99% of corsair hardware doesn't work that way... you cant save hardware profiles to their AIO's or headsets, or even most of the keyboards

The headsets lose their equalizer (software only) drop to stereo sound instead of 5.1 dolby digital, RGB is forced on into rainbow spew (i turn it off for extra battery)
Keyboards can only have one set of static lighting saved to them, no animations (and very limited re-bindings or macros)
AIO's cant have anything other than one of the stock profiles saved to them - and they're based on antique intels so it sees my 5800x boost and just screams like a cicada at 300% fan speed


The RAM is the one exception where it had separate hardware and software lighting controls, if you used hardware it saved them and remembered them.

first post updated with the list of products they Effed off


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

I used to buy a lot of Corsair RAM, PSU's, AIO's and cases. Now I buy G.Skill RAM, Seasonic PSU's, Arctic Freezer II AIO's and cheap used cases off Craigslist. The only things made by Corsair I want at the moment are used Vengeance C70 and Carbide 500R cases.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2021)

I can tolerate corsair fans since i can wire their fan hub into standard ARGB, but from here on... nah.

They want you to replace all their products within a 4 year life cycle


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I can tolerate corsair fans since i can wire their fan hub into standard ARGB, but from here on... nah.
> 
> They want you to replace all their products within a 4 year life cycle


Corsair fans are nothing like anything in the wide variety of Delta fans. I've got 8 120 x 120 x 25 150 cfm babies on their way to me from China at the moment. I have a box full of 120mm Corsair fans with bad bearings, junk fans. I only use double ball bearing server  fans now.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Corsair fans are nothing like anything in the wide variety of Delta fans. I've got 8 120 x 120 x 25 150 cfm babies on their way to me from China at the moment. I have a box full of 120mm Corsair fans with bad bearings, junk fans. I only use double ball bearing server  fans now.


you sound like someone who enjoys hearing loss
(The ML120/ML140 fans were incredibly quiet when they didnt fail, but i'm definitely done with corsair now seeing them double down on this)


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm close to 70 years old, have severe tinnitus already (loud music from playing in bands, race cars with open exhausts and guns) so I'd rather hear fans spinning than what sounds like a constant swarm of locusts. The two 252cfm monsters temporarily in use in my latest build are a bit overbearing though so I went with meeker 150cfm units. They only cost $8 each including free shipping as an added bonus.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Mar 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> 3. It's still not compatible with HWinfo and requires you to disable sensors, if you have a commander pro


I typically keep iCue closed so I can still see the Commander Pro sensors in HWinfo.
If iCue4 is not running can you still use HWinfo for the sensors or are you saying the Commander Pro sensors are all nuked?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2021)

A Computer Guy said:


> I typically keep iCue closed so I can still see the Commander Pro sensors in HWinfo.
> If iCue4 is not running can you still use HWinfo for the sensors or are you saying the Commander Pro sensors are all nuked?


if you run HWinfo with icue 3.x or 4.x without disabling the corsair sensors, it totally breaks the commander pro (it freezes on current settings with no RPM readings) and it does NOT recover until you do a manual service reset, even restarting the PC wont fix it

They havent fixed it, they dont want to fix it - they say dont use hwinfo and corsair on the same PC


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> (The *ML120/ML140* fans were incredibly quiet when they didnt fail, but i'm definitely done with corsair now seeing them double down on this)



Are those the same fans that come with the H100i RGB PRO XT? If they are, I can't stand them, especially when gaming. Had to plug them into my board's CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN_OPT headers because they wouldn't work plugged into the cables that are on the block.



Mussels said:


> if you run HWinfo with icue 3.x or 4.x without disabling the corsair sensors, it totally breaks the commander pro (it freezes on current settings with no RPM readings) and it does NOT recover until you do a manual service reset, even restarting the PC wont fix it
> 
> They havent fixed it, they dont want to fix it - they say dont use hwinfo and corsair on the same PC



The more I read about this, the more I want to sell my AIO and get something different...


----------



## thesmokingman (Mar 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> if you run HWinfo with icue 3.x or 4.x without disabling the corsair sensors, it totally breaks the commander pro (it freezes on current settings with no RPM readings) and it does NOT recover until you do a manual service reset, even restarting the PC wont fix it
> 
> They havent fixed it, they dont want to fix it - they say dont use hwinfo and corsair on the same PC


I already wrote that I haven't bought any corsair crap in years, but dammit let me double down on that. With all that you are highlighting, it's like comedy gold. And you haven't even mentioned their tramp stamp fiasco.

I had one of the early K95 LED KB's and it kept failing with LED's dying left and right. I rma'd it a handful of times. Not only did the replacements keep failing but they sent me the tramp stamp ones too! I finally emailed them and complained that I'm losing a lot of money playing this moronic rma game with them, and to stop sending me tramp stamp models. Thank the gods, I recieved the new RGB model which fixed their lame LED issues and no tramp stamp! That was the last corsair product I've bought.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 25, 2021)

i


mouacyk said:


> Still rocking no RGB in 2021 here.  What's there not to like? Cable clutter, more points/chances of electrical fires, buggy software, bloatware, malware, ...


 have rgb on my pc
just some BLUE fans and they are auto blue they are connected to moolex so no software
thats the kind of rgb i love


----------



## A Computer Guy (Mar 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> if you run HWinfo with icue 3.x or 4.x without disabling the corsair sensors, it totally breaks the commander pro (it freezes on current settings with no RPM readings) and it does NOT recover until you do a manual service reset, even restarting the PC wont fix it
> 
> They havent fixed it, they dont want to fix it - they say dont use hwinfo and corsair on the same PC


Yep that's a known issue and also the reason I won't buy any more commander pro.
I guess it's not clear to me however if you have iCue 4 closed, will HWinfo continue to pickup the sensors without conflict as it did when iCue 3 was closed?


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Are those the same fans that come with the H100i RGB PRO XT? If they are, I can't stand them, especially when gaming. Had to plug them into my board's CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN_OPT headers because they wouldn't work plugged into the cables that are on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> The more I read about this, the more I want to sell my AIO and get something different...


Unless you're obsessed with having RGB in your AIO Arctic just announced all of their Liquid Freezer II AIO's now have a 6 year warranty. Better pump, radiator and a longer warranty to back them up (but no RGB) plus they cost far less as well. The 280mm is $109 on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Mar 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> The more I read about this, the more I want to sell my AIO and get something different...


Yea I'd like to find a good replacement for commander pro with software that doesn't suck, but for now gonna run it until it dies.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2021)

Same - running mine with a saved static fan speed on the ports, and unable to use any of the fancy features because of the risk of it cutting out

I used to have it fan off at idle, but then it crashed out and i ran my system without any CPU fans for a bit and that taught me a lesson about trusting corsair software


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 25, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> And you haven't even mentioned their *tramp stamp fiasco*.
> 
> I had one of the early K95 LED KB's and it kept failing with LED's dying left and right. I rma'd it a handful of times. Not only did the replacements keep failing but they sent me the *tramp stamp *ones too! I finally emailed them and complained that I'm losing a lot of money playing this moronic rma game with them, and to stop sending me tramp stamp models. Thank the gods, I recieved the new RGB model which fixed their lame LED issues and no tramp stamp! That was the last corsair product I've bought.



OK, I'm genuinely curious -- what's this "tramp stamp" fiasco all about?



bobbybluz said:


> Unless you're obsessed with having RGB in your AIO Arctic just announced all of their Liquid Freezer II AIO's now have a 6 year warranty. Better pump, radiator and a longer warranty to back them up (but no RGB) plus they cost far less as well. The 280mm is $109 on Amazon at the moment.



The only RGB on my Corsair AIO is on the pump block (and it ALWAYS defaults to rainbow spiral every time I turn my PC on. Every. Damn. Time.) The fans themselves aren't RGB though. Instead, I have two Phanteks Halo Lux Digital shrouds over them. 

I wouldn't consider myself a person who must RGB all teh things! so the fact that Arctic's AIO's don't have it doesn't bother me much. And $109 isn't a bad price at all. Unfortunately, my case can only take a 240mm top mounted radiator (and I refuse to do front mount lol)


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> OK, I'm genuinely curious -- what's this "tramp stamp" fiasco all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their Liquid Freezer II 240 is $99 on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 25, 2021)

iCue is now on frontpage ad! It now also gives the Web RGB!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> OK, I'm genuinely curious -- what's this "tramp stamp" fiasco all about?





			corsair tramp stamp - Google Search


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh my gawd, it DOES look like a tramp stamp!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Oh my gawd, it DOES look like a tramp stamp!



Yup.  But even going back to the pirate ship, it's still about the quest for booty. 

Very sneaky Corsair, very sneaky.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 25, 2021)

I been boycotting RGB since Day 1.  If you are going to spend three weeks building a custom water cooled PC with cables you sleeved, acrylic tubing, etc. ...don't see the point of distracting from that with bunch of cheap flashie lightie things.  Subtle white LED strip to highlight the build quality is more desirable to my view.  I do have an acrylic case with a miniature lit XMas tree I put in seasonally.

Didn't wanna cover the page with big picture windows ... so copy paste the links and delete the space between http and s to view if interested

Imagine RGB on some of these ..... Ugh

http s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVPehMaHgM8
http s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABjem_G3YoY
http s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKLHBxrLCBc
http s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5YMYsJbF8M

Boris made me wanna do a build with with multiple loops and different tinted vodkas.... complete with spigot on front panel and rocks glass on desk

http s://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYTJfLyo_vE


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 25, 2021)

HI,
Corsair boycott started long ago for myself got me into custom water loops to get away from their aio crapware lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 26, 2021)

John Naylor said:


> I been boycotting RGB since Day 1.  If you are going to spend three weeks building a custom water cooled PC with cables you sleeved, acrylic tubing, etc. ...don't see the point of distracting from that with bunch of cheap flashie lightie things.  Subtle white LED strip to highlight the build quality is more desirable to my view.  I do have an acrylic case with a miniature lit XMas tree I put in seasonally.
> 
> Didn't wanna cover the page with big picture windows ... so copy paste the links and delete the space between http and s to view if interested
> 
> ...



IMO, if you do it right without a total overkill of RGB it can enhance the look of a PC. Which is why I love Lian Lis approach with their UNI SLxxx fans. Its more of just a RGB accent strip, the blades dont diffuse the lighting etc.

And if you use frosted tubing, you better have some lighting to make it glow.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2021)

this isn't really the thread to be going on about a hatred of RGB in general


----------



## Gwenved (Mar 27, 2021)

I've updated too, my mouse and keyboard are listed so no problem for me. I just hope this iCue 4 will be better than the 3rd version. Anyway it's done yet.


----------



## unknown_VS (Mar 30, 2021)

icue is pretty terrible,  I use Corsair link, which works like a charm to control my rmi, id suggest to do the same if your device is supported by Corsair link.  Otherwise, yeah maybe better to boycott them. 



FireFox said:


> You can if you don't own a Tempered glass Case.


Why? I have tempered glass and the only RGB is my GPU and it's already light blue by default so exactly how I would have set it . There's enough lights in my pc that it's not totally dark anyways, also I like that the parts are mostly black, I feel RGB would clash hard with that esthetic.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 30, 2021)

iCUE Forever!!!!!!!!!!! I just use it to set up profiles and then close it and make sure it's not booting with windows..... So far V4 seems to be a bit more lightweight than V3 usage sits around 1% 99% of the time while it's up vs around 4-5% with V3 at least for me........ I tend to update my fans/case/cooling very frequently so V4 compatibility isn't an issue for me I guess. I get it though still a bad move by Corsair in general they should make sure at the very least products from the last 4-5 years are fully supported.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 30, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Their keyboards are great but the drivers got all bloated after rgb became a thing. I disable most of their services manually, after installing the keyboard I only let icue run not any of the other processes cobblefucked onto the driver.
> 
> Just go into the folder they launch from by right clicking in task manager and open file location, rename the exe to exenope or literally anything added after exe and it'll prevent them from running.
> 
> ...


this is what i did too


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I just use it to set up profiles and then close it and make sure it's not booting with windows.....


That's what i do too, still using the old version till it works.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Apr 3, 2021)

After sending in a keyboard that was defective only to get one back that was even worse, then shortly after, sending in a dead Survivor USB drive only to get a dead one back, I stopped even entertaining the idea of buying anything from Corsair.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2021)

Heres an update from a user on their forums showing that these devices can genuinely work, and its just an artificial limit to up sales







These devices work, they've just been blacklisted based on how old they are (the dongle serial number/revision, in this guys case)


----------



## Vayra86 (May 4, 2021)

Yep. Corsair gamur crap can go where the sun doesn't shine. I love how this makes selecting product easier. I can just straight up not even look at a bunch of brands and the list is growing, but still have lots of options left. And in the meantime there are new companies rising from the bottom, starting small and pioneering new stuff that's not copy pasted from whatever leads popularity charts.

Thanks, Corsair for simplifying the world a little bit for us.

Maybe its me but all I ever knew that was worth looking at from them was a keyboard and a few PSUs, plus a handful of cases of yesteryear. And apart from the cases, they were great bang/buck choices that weren't shit, but there was always something better around.

TL DR ; "You won't be missed"


----------



## Bones (May 4, 2021)

Not to mention the issues with Corsair RAM and Ryzen. 
You'd think by now they would have fixed what's been going on with what others have been accomplishing without any real problems.

It's like Corsair has turned a blind eye, not only to all that but now doing this ain't helping their bottom line either.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2021)

Oh god another update:

Users have found that firmware updates meant for icue 4.x break 3.x compatibility

One user went to 4.10, it upgraded his mouse firmware. He noticed his AIO was no longer working and dropped to 3.x... and the mouse didnt work in it, because of the update.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 14, 2021)

Replaced my last piece of Corsair product today.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2021)

I had nothing but issues with iCue the past couple years It's almost as trash-tier as Asus software.  But yeah, no more corsair, no more issues.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Replaced my last piece of Corsair product today.


I just gotta replace my node pro and i'm done.

Need a software powered fan controller, that remembers settings in hardware.


----------



## Andreas_Chr (May 24, 2021)

3 out of 4 Corsair products that I own are now obsolete with iCue v4. Great job Corsair. You managed to piss me off real nice. Installed the update with no warnings that this was about to happen. Thought something was wrong with my hardware.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2021)

I have felt for a few years now Corsair was overrated honestly. Only owned one Corsair product my entire life, one of their cases, which I also feel are overrated. Don't get me wrong it's not bad, I like my case, but I have found others since then at better prices that just aesthetically look better to me and look like they have better cable management.

I'm actually looking at a new case lately... really want to upgrade mine since the sound dampening foam really doesn't do all that good of a job, plus I want to lower temps... it was a good idea initially, but I didn't think it through...


----------



## lemoncarbonate (May 24, 2021)

2015 and 2016 peripherals are old?? WTH are they thinking?? Thanks for this info. I'll be sure to stay away from Corsair too. I'm also staying away from Logitech's G series lineup, both keyboard or mouse. 


lynx29 said:


> I have felt for a few years now Corsair was overrated honestly. Only owned one Corsair product my entire life, one of their cases, which I also feel are overrated. Don't get me wrong it's not bad, I like my case, but I have found others since then at better prices that just aesthetically look better to me and look like they have better cable management.
> 
> I'm actually looking at a new case lately... really want to upgrade mine since the sound dampening foam really doesn't do all that good of a job, plus I want to lower temps... it was a good idea initially, but I didn't think it through...



Corsair is overrated and overpriced. They've been focusing too much on RGB like a maniac, RGB here, RGB that.
I've always wanted a Corsair keyboard since K70 Rapidfire era, but after I made money by myself and could afford one, I realized there are better keyboards out there, so I never own Corsair products at all, even their PSU or RAM.

I love Phanteks so much, I have the Evolve ATX TG. My top 3 brands for cases are: Phanteks, Be Quiet!, and Fractal. You should definitely check them out.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 24, 2021)

I've only ever purchased Corsair sammy RAM and non RGB fans. I'd heard about the issues wth iCue but just put it down to crap software. 
What they've done is based on greed, nothing more.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 24, 2021)

lemoncarbonate said:


> 2015 and 2016 peripherals are old?? WTH are they thinking?? Thanks for this info. I'll be sure to stay away from Corsair too. I'm also staying away from Logitech's G series lineup, both keyboard or mouse.
> 
> 
> Corsair is overrated and overpriced. They've been focusing too much on RGB like a maniac, RGB here, RGB that.
> ...



Since discovering Phanteks last year, when I bought the mATX version of the Evolv, they've been at the top of my list when it comes to a new case. Had the Evolv mATX (and loved it) and then when I made the move to ATX, got the Eclipse P360X and while I really liked it (light bars on the sides of the front panel are so pretty) it was a bit cramped and there was no way in hell I was going to be able to top mount the Liquid Freezer II (and I wanted to avoid a front mount like the plague, because it gets insanely dusty here in the summer and I clean my rig enough as it is) so...I moved up and recently got the P500A. I love it, honestly. Plenty of room, amazing cable management, amazing airflow. I was initially worried about not having a dust filter on the front panel, but the way they made the mesh on the 500A so fine there's really no need for a separate filter.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 24, 2021)

yes i agree icue v4 is a crap piece of softwear since updating to v4 my ram rbg is well messed at first boot in the morrning after being turned of at the socket all night it shows 3 sticks red and one green untill i reboot then it works fine for the rest of the day , it runs my psu,k70 keyboard and M65 mouse fine its just the ram.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 24, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> yes i agree icue v4 is a crap piece of softwear since updating to v4 my ram rbg is well messed at first boot in the morrning after being turned of at the socket all night it shows 3 sticks red and one green untill i reboot then it works fine for the rest of the day , it runs my psu,k70 keyboard and M65 mouse fine its just the ram.


No RGB......No problems


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 24, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> No RGB......No problems


how do you find your rigg in the dark ?   .


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 24, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> how do you find your rigg in the dark ?   .


With great difficulty my friend


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 24, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> With great difficulty my friend


Sounds like a good name for a new company manufacturing computer parts. 
"Great Difficulty"! With our products, there's nothing you can accomplish without Great Difficulty. If the product installation process doesn't have you hurling it against a wall, our driver updates will certainly drive you nuts and bring you to tears! We bring the ass-rippage to Threadrippers and beat the hell out of Intel with our punishing products! Guaranteed to work with enough aggravation to dissatisfy any. **Not recommended for unstable individuals.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 24, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Sounds like a good name for a new company manufacturing computer parts.
> "Great Difficulty"! With our products, there's nothing you can accomplish without Great Difficulty. If the product installation process doesn't have you hurling it against a wall, our driver updates will certainly drive you nuts and bring you to tears! We bring the ass-rippage to Threadrippers and beat the hell out of Intel with our punishing products! Guaranteed to work with enough aggravation to dissatisfy any. **Not recommended for unstable individuals.


It was just another money making exercise IMO. Break it, extract more money from punters, sorry consumers. They don't seem to give a fig either even when caught in the act. Is this the race to the bottom they want. Because they, like others in this industry seem to be going about it like they want to destroy their own companies. 
Or is it that people don't give a fug if they are screwed over any longer. Mad..


----------



## MentalAcetylide (May 24, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> It was just another money making exercise IMO. Break it, extract more money from punters, sorry consumers. They don't seem to give a fig either even when caught in the act. Is this the race to the bottom they want. Because they, like others in this industry seem to be going about it like they want to destroy their own companies.
> Or is it that people don't give a fug if they are screwed over any longer. Mad..


Probably more of an issue that they overthink too much stuff and end up "over-engineering", making something more difficult than it needs to be. 
Its like they're all racing to design the first bucket filled with holes that can carry water without leaking. Hopefully they're not in any way affiliated with designing toilets for the space station.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 25, 2021)

the


xtreemchaos said:


> how do you find your rigg in the dark ?   .


hd led


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2021)

iCue 3.x now prompts users for an update, which uninstalls 3.x and installs 4.x with no warning...

Corsair forums getting more and more pissed off users every day


----------



## lemoncarbonate (May 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Since discovering Phanteks last year, when I bought the mATX version of the Evolv, they've been at the top of my list when it comes to a new case. Had the Evolv mATX (and loved it) and then when I made the move to ATX, got the Eclipse P360X and while I really liked it (light bars on the sides of the front panel are so pretty) it was a bit cramped and there was no way in hell I was going to be able to top mount the Liquid Freezer II (and I wanted to avoid a front mount like the plague, because it gets insanely dusty here in the summer and I clean my rig enough as it is) so...I moved up and recently got the P500A. I love it, honestly. Plenty of room, amazing cable management, amazing airflow. I was initially worried about not having a dust filter on the front panel, but the way they made the mesh on the 500A so fine there's really no need for a separate filter.



Your cases history with Phanteks is interesting. I don't know if I can go downgrade to other cases, even from Phanteks, from Evolv ATX TG. The build quality is astounding. 
My only complain was the restrictive front panel, it creates negative air pressure with default fan config. But I managed to solve it with less than $5 simple modification. P500A is also a nice case though. Next time I change case, I'd like to give Fractal Design a try, I love their Define 7.


----------



## RealKGB (May 25, 2021)

I wonder if they will:
A. Allow 3.x and 4.x to coexist
B. Stop forcing 4.x on users
C. Allow 4.x to support older devices
Given that there's a LOT of angry people right now.

I doubt they will, but they might.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 25, 2021)

lemoncarbonate said:


> Your cases history with Phanteks is interesting.* I don't know if I can go downgrade to other cases, even from Phanteks, from Evolv ATX TG. The build quality is astounding.
> My only complain was the restrictive front panel*, it creates negative air pressure with default fan config. But I managed to solve it with less than $5 simple modification. P500A is also a nice case though. Next time I change case, I'd like to give Fractal Design a try, I love their Define 7.



It was hard selling my Evolv mATX, for sure, especially since I had bought custom top and front panels for it (to help the airflow problem you mentioned with the Evolv) that not only helped with airflow, but made the case pop aesthetically as well. My only complaint with the mATX Evolv was the placement of the thumbscrews that secure the expansion slot brackets -- mounting my GPU was way harder than it needed to be, but I suppose it really is a minor gripe. 

I'll be honest, when I was recently shopping for cases, I REALLY wanted to snag the Evolv X in galaxy silver but...$200 USD is a lot to swallow, and I feel like that case was made to showcase custom loops and high-end hardware, not the meager rig I have  So I think the P500A was the next logical choice. Also, I've not had any problems with the cable covers on it like some have had. I loved the look of the light bar on the PSU shroud (my P360X had one as well) but I didn't want the DRGB fans because I'd read that they were only 3-pin rather than 4-pin, even though Phanteks sells 4-pin DRGB fans separately. You'd figure that for what the DRGB version of the case costs, the fans would be PWM out of the box.



RealKGB said:


> I wonder if they will:
> A. Allow 3.x and 4.x to coexist
> B. Stop forcing 4.x on users
> C. Allow 4.x to support older devices
> ...



I doubt any of those will happen, honestly. It's similar to what Asus is doing with Armoury Crate vs. Aura. They're killing updates for the standalone Aura program and forcing people to adopt Armoury Crate if they want updated support for Aura.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> It was hard selling my Evolv mATX, for sure, especially since I had bought custom top and front panels for it (to help the airflow problem you mentioned with the Evolv) that not only helped with airflow, but made the case pop aesthetically as well. My only complaint with the mATX Evolv was the placement of the thumbscrews that secure the expansion slot brackets -- mounting my GPU was way harder than it needed to be, but I suppose it really is a minor gripe.
> 
> I'll be honest, when I was recently shopping for cases, I REALLY wanted to snag the Evolv X in galaxy silver but...$200 USD is a lot to swallow, and I feel like that case was made to showcase custom loops and high-end hardware, not the meager rig I have  So I think the P500A was the next logical choice. Also, I've not had any problems with the cable covers on it like some have had. I loved the look of the light bar on the PSU shroud (my P360X had one as well) but I didn't want the DRGB fans because I'd read that they were only 3-pin rather than 4-pin, even though Phanteks sells 4-pin DRGB fans separately. You'd figure that for what the DRGB version of the case costs, the fans would be PWM out of the box.
> 
> ...


yeah and AC is so bad i'm never going asus again either... holy shite that thing is a bloated mess


----------



## Space Lynx (May 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> yeah and AC is so bad i'm never going asus again either... holy shite that thing is a bloated mess



I can't relate to any of these experiences. I never install software from the companies for mobo, cooler, lighting, etc. I don't even use software for my Razer Naga, since I only use the side buttons anyway, no need to program them. It's not that I don't find it interesting, I actually just forget LOL  looks like that was a good thing after all

edit:  I just do clean install of win 10, install chipset, reboot, install graphics, reboot.  and that;s about it. away I go lol


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I can't relate to any of these experiences. I never install software from the companies for mobo, cooler, lighting, etc. I don't even use software for my Razer Naga, since I only use the side buttons anyway, no need to program them. It's not that I don't find it interesting, I actually just forget LOL  looks like that was a good thing after all
> 
> edit:  I just do clean install of win 10, install chipset, reboot, install graphics, reboot.  and that;s about it. away I go lol


AC installs a whole heap of third party software automatically, most for other brands RGB (multiple brands RGB software for RAM, SSDs and so on) - for NO GODDAMN REASON.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> AC installs a whole heap of third party software automatically, most for other brands RGB (multiple brands RGB software for RAM, SSDs and so on) - for NO GODDAMN REASON.



Doesn't Armoury Crate have an option to be disabled in BIOS? I think I noticed it the first time I booted and set all my timings and fan curves and whatnot, and turned it off. No software automatically installed on my system.

I mean, yes, it's stupid and I don't expect anyone to find it off the bat if they don't have a routine with tinkering a whole bunch of settings, but...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Doesn't Armoury Crate have an option to be disabled in BIOS? I think I noticed it the first time I booted and set all my timings and fan curves and whatnot, and turned it off. No software automatically installed on my system.
> 
> I mean, yes, it's stupid and I don't expect anyone to find it off the bat if they don't have a routine with tinkering a whole bunch of settings, but...



omg I forgot Asus did this at the BIOS level... yuck... I'm really glad other companies are not doing this yet... at least I don't think my MSI X570 Tomahawk installed anything... doesn't look like it in the programs section... heh


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Doesn't Armoury Crate have an option to be disabled in BIOS? I think I noticed it the first time I booted and set all my timings and fan curves and whatnot, and turned it off. No software automatically installed on my system.
> 
> I mean, yes, it's stupid and I don't expect anyone to find it off the bat if they don't have a routine with tinkering a whole bunch of settings, but...


thats an even worse thing, where the BIOS makes clean windows installs *DOWNLOAD* armoury crate without asking the user, and the BIOS setting is how to stop that happening


----------



## RealKGB (May 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> yeah and AC is so bad i'm never going asus again either... holy shite that thing is a bloated mess


I'm very confused as to all the hate this software gets.
Right now, running a custom RGB profile, it's using 0.1% CPU and 100MB of RAM. I'm only using the integrated RGB on my motherboard and 3 120mm Phanteks Halos running off of one 12v RGB header.
Yes, it does install a bunch of stuff for other vendors, but those aren't doing anything. Kingston's DRAM process is 0% CPU 1.4MB RAM. The main two processes (ARMOURY CRATE Service and ARMOURY CRATE User Session) are using 0% CPU and 31MB RAM between them. Heck, I've got F@H running on 2 GPUs and BOINC running on 8 threads right now and there's no slowdowns, lag, etc.
Is there something that I'm missing?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> I'm very confused as to all the hate this software gets.
> Right now, running a custom RGB profile, it's using 0.1% CPU and 100MB of RAM. I'm only using the integrated RGB on my motherboard and 3 120mm Phanteks Halos running off of one 12v RGB header.
> Yes, it does install a bunch of stuff for other vendors, but those aren't doing anything. Kingston's DRAM process is 0% CPU 1.4MB RAM. The main two processes (ARMOURY CRATE Service and ARMOURY CRATE User Session) are using 0% CPU and 31MB RAM between them. Heck, I've got F@H running on 2 GPUs and BOINC running on 8 threads right now and there's no slowdowns, lag, etc.
> Is there something that I'm missing?


you're missing that it loves to break, and almost nothing short of an OS wipe gets rid of it all. Even Asus released uninstall and cleanup tools, i've had 3 OS installs get jammed up with it this year alone - two conflicted with iCue and required iCue and AC to be reinstalled, except that AC would break halfway through uninstalling and be forever in limbo, where it would neither fully remove, nor reinstall. The Manual solution involved safe mode, registry edits, altering permissions for files to manually delete them, and then removing every single random extra software it had installed before it would install again.
And then of course, it still never integrated with iCue, like corsair advertised it would - both softwares conflicted constantly, with corsair saying to use asus aura, and Asus saying to use armoury crate.

You've just got lucky with no conflicts, basically.


----------



## RealKGB (May 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> you're missing that it loves to break, and almost nothing short of an OS wipe gets rid of it all. Even Asus released uninstall and cleanup tools, i've had 3 OS installs get jammed up with it this year alone - two conflicted with iCue and required iCue and AC to be reinstalled, except that AC would break halfway through uninstalling and be forever in limbo, where it would neither fully remove, nor reinstall. The Manual solution involved safe mode, registry edits, altering permissions for files to manually delete them, and then removing every single random extra software it had installed before it would install again.
> And then of course, it still never integrated with iCue, like corsair advertised it would - both softwares conflicted constantly, with corsair saying to use asus aura, and Asus saying to use armoury crate.
> 
> You've just got lucky with no conflicts, basically.


Guess I am lucky - the software has given me no problems and the only time it did was when I tried to run Aura and Armoury Crate at the same time (which was dumb).
I've also never had to uninstall it (it gets removed due to a Windows reinstall, I've had 4 reinstalls in 6 months, all times because I was stupid - first time I decided to play "hot-swap the GPU between Maxwell, Kepler, and Tesla", second time was "let's install WordPerfect 2000 7 times without restarting", third time was "let's install Iomega's Zip tools" (that one just straight off killed Windows, no attempting to boot, just straight recovery mode), fourth time was "let's try Hackintoshing with MBR Windows and GPT macOS, and then boot Windows with OpenCore!" (Windows was on an MBR volume because my dad upgraded from Windows 7, and I never bothered switching until that happened - now it does not matter which bootloader I choose to boot Windows with).

So yeah. Windows has had a fun ride.
And Armoury Crate has been great for me. I wish I knew what was making it suck for others.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 25, 2021)

I only use static RGB and after I updated to iCUE v4, the H100i Platinum wouldn't keep its lighting setting when minimised to system tray, so I uninstalled it and reinstalled v3.38.61.
The Strafe RGB, M65 Pro and H100i Platinum work fine now with static RGB and I certainly didn't like the dumbed-down interface of v4.00.
If it ain't broke...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2021)

This ones gold


"Why does icue 4 think my keyboard looks NOTHING like what it really does?"
'Oh because multi region or something?' (rep genuinely did seem confused by this one too)


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jun 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This ones gold
> 
> 
> "Why does icue 4 think my keyboard looks NOTHING like what it really does?"
> 'Oh because multi region or something?' (rep genuinely did seem confused by this one too)


icue 4? Which keyboard do you have?
I'm looking on their website and they still have CORSAIR iCUE v3.38.61 for downloading for the K95 RGB PLATINUM XT Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, which is the one I'm getting.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2021)

oh and they removed their OSD (no plans to bring it back) so people who switch profiles have no idea which profile they're on, nor can they get low battery alerts


----------



## FireFox (Jun 17, 2021)

I still don't understand why not to.use the old version of iCUE it's still working.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I still don't understand why not to.use the old version of iCUE it's still working.


cause its got some serious bugs

1. CPU usage at idle breaks most systems power saving, prevents cores sleeping so others cant turbo (occurs on AMD and intel, you dont get affected with an all core OC)
2. their new hardware forces you to use 4.x


----------



## FireFox (Jun 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> cause its got some serious bugs
> 
> 1. CPU usage at idle breaks most systems power saving, prevents cores sleeping so others cant turbo (occurs on AMD and intel, you dont get affected with an all core OC)
> 2. their new hardware forces you to use 4.x


I need to check again because i haven't noticed any of those issues so far.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2021)

I mean just bumming here on TPU i tested, watching my CPU wattage in HWinfo

Icue closed: 37W
Icue minimised: 43W
Icue open: 44.5W

closing the services makes it idle even better, but i cant do that since this build relies on a corsair commander pro for the fan controller


----------



## Arcdar (Jul 2, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I still don't understand why not to.use the old version of iCUE it's still working.


The main issue is for newer hardware you NEED the version 4 .... while it's not supporting "older" hardware which requires version 3 to still run - but you can't use both at the same time.

So you either lose functionalities on one or the other side (the old or the new) where it doesn't make sense at all ..... I get that "old chipsets" of mainboards stop being supported by newer software (see asus AI-Suite .... even though its not a good example  *lol* ) but stuff like fan-control? RGB-Control?

It's not like they completely changed how fans and RGB is controlled. Or that it would be a big hussle to still allow the H115i to control the fans - or the "massive amount of rgb" on the pump/cooler-combo. Most people would be fine if they disabled the RBG for stuff like this as long as they at least would allow you to control your fans/pump speeds. And those sensors are not different to the H115i Platinum or any of the newer AIOs in such a major way that it would be impossible to show them and allow you to set a fan curve.

And breaking a system like this while those AIO's are still sold as "new" with no EOL information is just wrong. Especially in a case where support would be so easily implemented ((even "unknown AIO" or "generic AIO" with basic fan and pump-settings would be fine. I don't need to see a picture of it. Or have a lot of options. Just a fancurve and a pump-speed. thanks)).


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2021)

So I rebuilt my pc due to genuine hardware issues(GPU block blockage)
Thought for four days the build had an issue.
Every time I ran it flat out ,CPU and GPU it crashed eventually, straight to bsd, nothing of note in the logs.
Shut down icue , problems gone.

Wtaffff Corsair, without doubt you get no more coins from me until you sort your SHIT out.

Right now I'd kick Corsair in the face, lawsuits be damned, but it's not possible.

@Mussels I'm looking at hwinfo64 while ICue is not running, my Corsair commander runs one whole 360 rad set to ramp only with the GPU, my mobo runs a rad for the CPU.
Anyway I am seeing the fan speeds Barry(vary wtaf phone) as I would expect.

You might want to have a look despite shutting Icue Corsair still has some services running in the background.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 23, 2021)

I installed the version 4 a week ago because i wanted test it, disgusting, it is so damn uglya few minutes later uninstalled it.


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm on this version and its been fine for me.

however my corsair products aren't that old.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> I'm on this version and its been fine for me.
> 
> View attachment 217962


Well you are using completely different hardware and older software so I would suggest you either live happily as you are, or try putting a commander in their and  join me in pondering the how(to kick Corsair in the face).

@FireFox it is fugly.


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 23, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Well you are using completely different hardware and older software so I would suggest you either live happily as you are, or try putting a commander in their and  join me in pondering the how(to kick Corsair in the face).
> 
> @FireFox it is fugly.


lol no thanks for the commander i'll stick to what I got


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2021)

Well i'm still using 3.20.80 not going to version 4, my LL fans and the controller thing seem fine with this version.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I can't relate to any of these experiences. I never install software from the companies for mobo, cooler, lighting, etc. I don't even use software for my Razer Naga, since I only use the side buttons anyway, no need to program them. It's not that I don't find it interesting, I actually just forget LOL  looks like that was a good thing after all
> 
> edit:  I just do clean install of win 10, install chipset, reboot, install graphics, reboot.  and that;s about it. away I go lol


Likewise, life is smoother without excessive software. More code, more problems.
I use razer & MSI peripherals for gaming. The 'standard' windows drivers are good enough imo. Nothing else required. & I dislike RGB bling.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 24, 2021)

I just saw the comments on the other page, regarding the dumpster fire that is armory crate.. If you have the Intel driver, you don't need to dl the crate. I really dislike how they did that.. asks if you want to connect upon first boot to dl the crate so you can get your drivers... wait what? Forget that nonsense lol. I just keep the driver nearby. Pretty much every board I've had over the last I don't know.. 15 years? has had a driver that can be used with the windows install disk. This board just has to be different.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2021)

All i need is a USB fan controller that remembers % settings between reboots/with no software installed and i'm peachy

i found a software program that did that for icue 3.x years ago, but forgot its name... it let you adjust the hardware saved settings of various older corsair devices


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

I stopped using any Corsair software years ago when I bought Corsair link and it flashed the firmware on my 1200i and bricked all the sensor readouts. The products are great but their implementation of software needs serious work.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2021)

Damn i've lost that program for good, i think the author deleted it

all i can remember is it had a real 90's UI feel with one main ugly window, that popped out into smaller ones - one was for USB devices, and could control the commander pro and send numbers of 0-7 for the lighting, and had another 0-255 for the fans


----------



## AleXXX666 (Sep 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> In my opinion it's time to boycott corsair
> 
> They've gone an updated iCue from version 3 to version 4, and V4 is required for all new products going forward, which is fine except for two things
> 
> ...


yeah, icue 4 is piece os sh, i use 3.38 with vengeance rgb pro and corsair strafe keyboard, v4 has annoying bugs with led on/off, works itself.....



Mussels said:


> Damn i've lost that program for good, i think the author deleted it
> 
> all i can remember is it had a real 90's UI feel with one main ugly window, that popped out into smaller ones - one was for USB devices, and could control the commander pro and send numbers of 0-7 for the lighting, and had another 0-255 for the fans


i like 90's UI LOT BETTER than "modern" piece of sh "metro flat" ui trend. but, i like the software to work properly, idc about ui then...



AlwaysHope said:


> Likewise, life is smoother without excessive software. More code, more problems.
> I use razer & MSI peripherals for gaming. The 'standard' windows drivers are good enough imo. Nothing else required. & I dislike RGB bling.


i like rgb thing when it works "as is", without comprehensive piece of software, OOH YEAH, razer, that's another piece of crap with their software.... overpriced crap, lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2021)

Its time for the manufacturers to sit down and get a standardized system.

but then "muh revenue and muh royalty from proprietary stuff"

just another thing they found to milk gamer grade enthusiasts.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I just saw the comments on the other page, regarding the dumpster fire that is armory crate.. If you have the Intel driver, you don't need to dl the crate. I really dislike how they did that.. asks if you want to connect upon first boot to dl the crate so you can get your drivers... wait what? Forget that nonsense lol. I just keep the driver nearby. Pretty much every board I've had over the last I don't know.. 15 years? has had a driver that can be used with the windows install disk. This board just has to be different.


Hi,
Yeah asus added it to x299 bios last year in August pure crapware 

Went custom loop to get away from corsair and other crapware on aio's


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah asus added it to x299 bios last year in August pure crapware
> 
> Went custom loop to get away from corsair and other crapware on aio's


That's the only reason I used that stupid link software and controller for the damn aio and me being a pleb thought plugging in my PSU wouldn't cause any harm.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 24, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> That's the only reason I used that stupid link software and controller for the damn aio and me being a pleb thought plugging in my PSU wouldn't cause any harm.


Hi,
Can't remember which aio requires facebook sign in to save aio preferences, man that one got returned the next day lol


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 24, 2021)

O think I gave up on aios before they hit me with that


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> All i need is a USB fan controller that remembers % settings between reboots/with no software installed and i'm peachy
> 
> i found a software program that did that for icue 3.x years ago, but forgot its name... it let you adjust the hardware saved settings of various older corsair devices


You know ,I still have a mcubed T balancer, it's still one of the best set and ignore fan controllers I've ever used, it's software was old school and a bit naff ,but it worked.

After monitoring fan speeds a day or so I would retract the measure of positivity I threw Corsair way, the commander just sits at some dumb ass random speed(800/1100) , it doesn't control shit without icue loaded, sorry.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 24, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> the commander just sits at some dumb ass random speed(800/1100) , it doesn't control shit without icue loaded, sorry.


That's pretty odd.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2021)

Wow i went back to corsair link, the ages old one and it functions better than icue, so i'll use it for now in W11

Commander pro does *not* function for anything but static RPM without icue services active in the background.
If they crash (often caused by Hwinfo or other temp monitoring software) they just freeze at whatever RPM they were at, making 0RPM at idle outright dangerous


----------



## AleXXX666 (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah asus added it to x299 bios last year in August pure crapware
> 
> Went custom loop to get away from corsair and other crapware on aio's


ok, you have the time and effort to create custom. i just choose "what i want", and getting it from reputated manufacturers.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If they crash (often caused by Hwinfo or other temp monitoring software) they just freeze at whatever RPM they were at, making 0RPM at idle outright dangerous


I assume you know that CorsairLink and Asetek  support need to be disabled in Hwinfo.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I assume you know that CorsairLink and Asetek  support need to be disabled in Hwinfo.


That wasnt enough for some builds of icue, and if you DID trigger the bug it survived reboots of the PC, until you manually restarted the service


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2021)

I cant complain about iCUE, 0 issues so far.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I cant complain about iCUE, 0 issues so far.


Me either lately, because it hasnt been installed


----------



## DoH! (Sep 30, 2021)

I've just reinstalled iCUE ver 3.38.61 (after a windows install) and have had no issues with the software.....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2021)

Corsair may have actually listened, all the icue 4.x patch notes are adding devices back in
These are new changes, and may earn some respect back... they still have a bunch of headsets and other devices that need support, too.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 20, 2021)

I have the H80Gi GT, I can confirm it works with 4.xx. It actually is better than with 3.xx, because it gives control of the pump. Previously it was permanently in "quiet" mode. Now I can select "extreme" as well.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2021)

The key is, those watercoolers

The coolers ran on some internal vague temp reading to control the fans, which easily led to overheating on some modern chips (or, extremely loud fans) - so good, important to fix.

The headphones, mice and keyboards work with generic drivers but missing some features, so i can see those being lower priority to add, but they really need to do so.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2021)

konstantin3 said:


> I was terrified having to install iCue. I was SO relieved Nox Vidmate VLC when I set my colour it “stuck” and I could immediately uninstall it and have never had to use it again.


Sorry the Nox what now?


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Corsair may have actually listened, all the icue 4.x patch notes are adding devices back in
> These are new changes, and may earn some respect back... they still have a bunch of headsets and other devices that need support, too.
> 
> View attachment 221561
> View attachment 221562


This also makes selling a Corsair product a bit problematic. Imagine if your old AIO works in your system with iCue 3.x, someone buys it from you, installs 4.x and blames you for it being "broken". 

I also don't like the million cables Corsair AIOs are connected to one's system with, including proprietary RGB gables and crappy PWM signal wires that make reading your pump speed possible only in iCue.

Corsair is a bit like Apple nowadays. Their products are only good in a full Corsair ecosystem.

I'm not saying that I will boycott Corsair, but my brand preference has shifted away from them considerably.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2021)

I had to reinstall icue 4 today to tweak the saved fan settings in my commander pro










All this, to set static fan speeds?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I had to reinstall icue 4 today to tweak the saved fan settings in my commander pro
> 
> View attachment 224150
> View attachment 224151
> ...


Did you find a way to not have the software installed , I think it may have been the cause of my recent crash to offs, I mean I have fixed it so many times now I've gone f#@£&g delusional.
ATM I'm torn between the original cables for power from the hx1200 fixing it Or f£#@&£ icue was locking up and not spinning up the commanders fans or the PSU custom curve I set.

Ps I also split the power up so my commander is alone on a SATA power cable, I think it was dropping in and out of the system , it had two RGB extenders from Corsair and the commander on one power cable at that time, no usb drop out and in noises since.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2021)

Oh wow, i found the old DOS 3.1 looking program that controlled the corsair devices!

SIV - System Information Viewer (rh-software.com)
This program is under active development, it's meant to look like this 






Click "Status" at the bottom center then "Link LED's"






Bam: Antique looking method for hardware control over corsair RGB controllers!

Oh but what about the fans on my commander pro? "Link fans"






TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Did you find a way to not have the software installed , I think it may have been the cause of my recent crash to offs, I mean I have fixed it so many times now I've gone f#@£&g delusional.
> ATM I'm torn between the original cables for power from the hx1200 fixing it Or f£#@&£ icue was locking up and not spinning up the commanders fans or the PSU custom curve I set.
> 
> Ps I also split the power up so my commander is alone on a SATA power cable, I think it was dropping in and out of the system , it had two RGB extenders from Corsair and the commander on one power cable at that time, no usb drop out and in noises since.


Oh yes, icue is known to freeze and screw with fan curves

See the above software - if you use the 2 pin temp sensor header on the CoPro, you can set a hardware based fan curve


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 12, 2022)

Just when I thought maybe, maybe I'm too harsh on Corsair.

Icue update hell's occurred, the latest update isn't going on for me, keeps crashing has anyone else had this, now no version of 4 works for me.

Well, it's time for your recommendation.

God damnit, it's brilliant, simple as. ..
 only thing is I think it's under used.

Top recommendation, try it out, it's basic looking but as informative as hwinfo64 but WITH control features.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 21, 2022)

Necroing for further comment.

FFS Corsair, my second commander has turned to shit, only seeing three of nine fans after no messing or contact.

Corsair can get to f#@£ ,after these fans die I will never, ever ,ever buy Corsair shit again, any of it.

And that's final , this is the third time something just failed in a year.

And f£#@ RMAing it's not worth the cost, effort.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 21, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Necroing for further comment.
> 
> FFS Corsair, my second commander has turned to shit, only seeing three of nine fans after no messing or contact.
> 
> ...


People say nvidia is becoming the Apple of PCs. I say it's Corsair. The amount of proprietary, unserviceable tech they have is unbelievable.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Necroing for further comment.
> 
> FFS Corsair, my second commander has turned to shit, only seeing three of nine fans after no messing or contact.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I resold my rma replacement of a corsair aio so rma shipping costs were mitigated
I do not miss the corsair crapware one bit


----------



## freeagent (Feb 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I say it's Corsair.


But Apple at least has good hardware, the software is ok too.. Corsair is just shit.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 21, 2022)

the funny thing is either Microsoft is learning this crap from corsair with their hardware requirements or all companies are getting into this crap together I think they are trying to force people to buy new hardware so they can keep making money


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 21, 2022)

I remember reading this thread when it first started and it never occurred to me that possibly, I'm not saying it with 100% certainty, but it certainly could be the reason behind when I hear the fans stop spinning for a few seconds in my case. I do have the iCue software running with the H100i I installed about 3 months ago.

Case is a CM HAF XB Evo, so it's not really a case you can look into (no clear panels, mesh covering the front intake fans, so it's hard to see inside) to see what fan(s) stopped spinning. As far as I can tell it does not appear to be the GPU. The top 200mm fan is still spinning and that fan makes almost zero audible noise, so that's not the fan that stops. The rear exhaust fan doesn't appear to stop spinning because I can feel air escaping the case, so that leads me to believe it would be the fans running through the H100i on the radiator.

I'm not saying that the software is the culprit, it's just an idea. I don't know if the iCue software is required for the AIO - anyone know?


----------



## freeagent (Feb 21, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> I think they are trying to force people to buy new hardware so they can keep making money


Just like the Apple Store..


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 21, 2022)

The thing I'm upset about which might be trivial is the promise of the LCD upgrade supposedly coming soon which has been for months now. I would've got the Lian Li version if I knew it was going to be so long. I have never had a problem with Corsair so far. Think I'm lucky I use corsair and Asus together which seems to work well together. But going forward with issues I am seeing loads of other people having I'll be going over to Lian Li.
Was my fault sticking to corsair buying the cappilex thinking I could install the upgrade kit when it came back into stock/



INSTG8R said:


> Yep still using LGS with my G19s and G502


When it comes to Keyboard gamepad and Muse I only use logitech so yes takes longer to use the RGB to the same set-up hence why I use a static colour now. Use the G915TKL, G703 and G213


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

Not using icue at all now for my LL fans, they are connected to my ARGB header


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 21, 2022)

freeagent said:


> But Apple at least has good hardware, the software is ok too.. Corsair is just shit.


I think Corsair is OK too... until they decide to suddenly drop support for your particular item, and you're left with unusable stuff. Which Apple does too, I guess.



neatfeatguy said:


> I'm not saying that the software is the culprit, it's just an idea. I don't know if the iCue software is required for the AIO - anyone know?


It's not required to run the AIO at full speed, but it is required to control it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 21, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> When it comes to Keyboard gamepad and Muse I only use logitech so yes takes longer to use the RGB to the same set-up hence why I use a static colour now. Use the G915TKL, G703 and G213


Mine only has static  also I just recently got a new Logitech Wheel. Thankfully a G920 that can still use LGS…if went any newer I’d have to use iCue arch rival for crap GHub….


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> People say nvidia is becoming the Apple of PCs. I say it's Corsair. The amount of proprietary, unserviceable tech they have is unbelievable.


The only one worse, is thermaltake - even the fan headers are proprietary, not just the ARGB ones



neatfeatguy said:


> I'm not saying that the software is the culprit, it's just an idea. I don't know if the iCue software is required for the AIO - anyone know?



Yes. It runs on random auto settings that are usually quite daft (silent at idle, screamo at 40C) with no way to update the hardware profile, usually.


----------



## MarsM4N (Feb 22, 2022)

It was also reported that tons of *Battlefield 2042 players got false positive anti cheat bans for running RGB software* (primarily Corsair iCue & Logitech GHub).

Just shows how intrusive such "simple" RGB softwares are.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
Yep I got rid of my G910 because of it's silly driver software 
Just got another G710+ no driver needed for rgb puke.


----------



## caroline! (Feb 22, 2022)

Looks like iBug is Corsair Link's natural successor, that thing was so useless it was better to run the AIOs with factory default settings rather than trying to configure something anything via software. And you'd end up with a free USB 2.0 header on your mobo.

I don't use anything RGB but often read threads about what a nightmare it is to even get it working, like, some strips only work with certain software, manufacturers mix up the wires to make them incompatible on purpose, you can't use DIY strips unless you find out your pinout, and more. About peripherals I like them PnP.


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 22, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Looks like iBug is Corsair Link's natural successor, that thing was so useless it was better to run the AIOs with factory default settings rather than trying to configure something anything via software. And you'd end up with a free USB 2.0 header on your mobo.
> 
> I don't use anything RGB but often read threads about what a nightmare it is to even get it working, like, some strips only work with certain software, manufacturers mix up the wires to make them incompatible on purpose, you can't use DIY strips unless you find out your pinout, and more. About peripherals I like them PnP.


I couldn't agree more. I'm not against RGB, but I'm totally against proprietary connectors and software. I'm also against Corsair AIOs needing a USB header when most motherboards come with RGB headers.

I'm so glad my current setup only needs Asus Armoury Crate to configure everything. If I didn't want RGB, I wouldn't even need that.


----------



## Emilychi (Feb 22, 2022)

Well.
Lucky we got OpenRGB at this point in time support most stuff thats EOL


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 22, 2022)

The moment I installed Corsair link back in the old days it fried the sensor chip in my brand new 1200i PSU spoke to them about an RMA and it wasn't helpful in anyway so I won't touch Corsair software with a 10ft pole even decades later... The hardware is generally ok but boy oh boy do they need a new software development strategy.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 22, 2022)

Emilychi said:


> Well.
> Lucky we got OpenRGB at this point in time support most stuff thats EOL


I only use OpenRGB.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I couldn't agree more. I'm not against RGB, but I'm totally against proprietary connectors and software. I'm also against Corsair AIOs needing a USB header when most motherboards come with RGB headers.
> 
> I'm so glad my current setup only needs Asus Armoury Crate to configure everything. If I didn't want RGB, I wouldn't even need that.


Hi,
Inner usb 3 port is way more compatible is why and most boards have two so one is usually unused.

I'm the opposite I turn off all rgb features in bios.

I have only two rgb fans and only two on each rig because they're on both sides of a radiator
And that's only so I can see the water level in my reservoir at a glance plus I have some fans left over but they are corsair
Most other corsair ... fans are not rgb I like the ml120 and 240 fans.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Feb 22, 2022)

I have their K95 RGB XT Platinum keyboard and Harpoon mouse. No problems so far, but the system is only two months old. Of course, I did not install any of their shitware on my system, so while I lack some of the extra functionality, it works and I'm fine with it.


----------



## looniam (Feb 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh wow, i found the old DOS 3.1 looking program that controlled the corsair devices!
> 
> SIV - System Information Viewer (rh-software.com)
> This program is under active development, it's meant to look like this
> ...


thats a crazy fun software! too bad it doesn't read my aura motherboard.




but still there's so much stuff in this lil' bit of software i keep getting lost!


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
Terribly cluttered app.


----------



## looniam (Feb 22, 2022)

cluttered? naw thats not cluttered.




its sorta what i like about it. i don't like all the columns in HWinfo.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2022)

SIV is a fire and forget program, not something you're meant to stare at like you're a 6 year old watching the old windows defragger


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
I'll still with hwinfo64 thanks it's way easier to customize

I tried siv64 nightmare.


----------



## looniam (Feb 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> SIV is a fire and forget program, not something you're meant to stare at like you're a 6 year old watching the old windows defragger


ouch. you're a cruel one there, mr mussels.  

i mean who doesn't  like tetris?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
If you don't look at it at some point why have it open in the first place 
Nobody said anything about watching it like a tv or movie


----------



## looniam (Feb 22, 2022)

so i should put the bong down?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Never.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 23, 2022)

Just out of curiousity, what other manufacturer other than corsair does LED well including support and low bloatware programs/software?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Just out of curiousity, what other manufacturer other than corsair does LED well including support and low bloatware programs/software?


thats why i went custom water, where i can get generic ARGB connectors and use any controller i want
Ironically, razers ARGB controller is working great for me - just no hardware settings, so you cant save lighting to it.

For most people, i suggest generic ARGB, a hub, and a hardware lighting controller (most can be connected to your reset button) - zero CPU usage, no bloat, and smooth animations (but, limited to presets)


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Feb 25, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Just out of curiousity, what other manufacturer other than corsair does LED well including support and low bloatware programs/software?


Uh, nobody? I'm surprised after all of these years, there hasn't been anyone that has successfully checked all of those boxes. I'm just not understanding what's so difficult about it. The only thing I can think of is what Mussels said above. Either a "Do It Yourself" or pay to have someone do a customized lighting scheme. Given how fast technology changes, its probably not worth the extra effort/cost to go full blown exotic with lighting unless its a DIY and you enjoy doing it as a hobby.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 25, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Uh, nobody? I'm surprised after all of these years, there hasn't been anyone that has successfully checked all of those boxes. I'm just not understanding what's so difficult about it. The only thing I can think of is what Mussels said above. Either a "Do It Yourself" or pay to have someone do a customized lighting scheme. Given how fast technology changes, its probably not worth the extra effort/cost to go full blown exotic with lighting unless its a DIY and you enjoy doing it as a hobby.


Interesting, I'm more of a plain jane type guy, but the challenge/problem is interesting.  I'm surprised that there isn't control via motherboard bios nowadays?!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Interesting, I'm more of a plain jane type guy, but the challenge/problem is interesting.  I'm surprised that there isn't control via motherboard bios nowadays?!!


There is - but name one motherboard software that isn't a buggy bloated mess?


----------



## AusWolf (Feb 28, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Just out of curiousity, what other manufacturer other than corsair does LED well including support and low bloatware programs/software?


In case of AIOs, I'm really happy with be quiet!. Their pump RGB is subtle, connects through the ARGB header, and can be controlled via any motherboard software. This last bit is true for my Kingston RAM kit as well.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 31, 2022)

Just chipping in, they have seemed to back track and introduced some backwards compatibility, with the Void wireless RGB at least. Might be worth seeing if some of the hardware we've condemned is now able to be used again? 


http://imgur.com/a/2UIBGlh


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

Wired corsair rgb fans directly to my Argb header, and use OpenRGB for anything else.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Wired corsair rgb fans directly to my Argb header, and use OpenRGB for anything else.


Didnt we cover in the other thread, that you wired the corsair fan hub to the mobo, and the fans to that? an important difference


As for the void wireless, i think they set an arbitrary age limit - I've got two sets that use the same dongle, identical other than the colour of the headest

The USB dongle has a model number that has "04" on the dud, and "12" on the working one
After waiting 15 minutes to update to this months release (4.22.??) that hasnt changed



Tigger said:


> Wired corsair rgb fans directly to my Argb header, and use OpenRGB for anything else.


Didnt we cover in the other thread, that you wired the corsair fan hub to the mobo, and the fans to that? an important difference


As for the void wireless... yes, even my older set works now!

they finally sorted their shit out!

Only took them a year to get headphones working, but with this and the AIO's i feel like very little is left out at this stage


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

I think we agreed to disagree iirc. not to drag the donkeys leg, but if the fans are NOT using the corsair rgb controller to control the RGB fans then what is? the hub? don't want to offend you you but i don't think you understand, because they go through the hub which is only chaining them together, they are not directly connected to the board? The only reason for the hub is 3 fans, 1 ARGB header on the MB, you do the math, 3 does not go into 1.

if you have 3 fans connected to a hub which is connected to 1 fan header on your MB, are the fans not directly connected to the board?

Simple fact is, it works, and has been since i first did it, with no crappy Corsair RGB controller or a usb header needed to lite the fans up.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm not denying it works at all, it's just the semantics of "straight into" implying your mobo must have a lot of ARGB headers

Directly connected means there is nothing in between. So... no? Those fans would be connected to the hub, the hub to the board.


----------

